# Plant Bubbles



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

*old dude I guess my Ludwigia is working good producing oxygen. Tryed to get some good shots of it. The bubbles are comeing right out of the leaf. :dolphin:







 
Happy Plants


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is a solid stream of bubbles, usually that is a sign of an injury to the plant. Cut a leaf off and you'll see the same thing.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I see your bubbles. Nice work! That is called pearling; when the plant is putting out so much oxygen that gas bubbles "pearl" on the surface of the leaves. It means your plants are VERY healthy, although as jr mentioned, if it looks like they're "leaking" bubbles, that's a bad sign.

I've only achieved pearling with some riccia I have free-floating in the water. It hangs out right on the surface right under my 48W T5HO light, so I know immediately from the fact that only the riccia pearls that the rest of my plants need more light (it's a tall tank, so it makes sense to me).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is what looks to be a vertical white line in the pic, what you are referring to? If so, that is injury to the plants - probably. When your plants pearl, most of the bubbles will sit on the leaf most of the time and you usually see them on the underside for leaf plants.

Add CO2 to your tank and everything pearls. My java moss (non-CO2 tank) puts off so many bubbles when the light comes after about a hour, that it makes the water look hazy above it.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

:dolphin:I had turned up my DIY CO2 a couple of days ago. But had never seen it make my plants bubble. A few of the others are doing it to, and most of them have bubbles on the underside of the leaves. The fish are fine. I do have a wand & a volcano bubbler to keep with the CO2 if I need it. I have one 4' -40 watt grow light. A DIY 4' with two 24" fixtures, 1 with a 20 watt grow & 1 with a 20 watt natural bulbs. I light all 80 watts up for 6 hrs a day. In the evening I just run the natural till I go to bed. Have them all set up on timers. I have to prune them twice a month, or they will over grow the place. Been trading the cuttings,(all of them are ready to plant with roots), to some of the LFS. Sometimes for different plants, but mostly ghost shrimp. Only thing my peacock eel will eat. So it works out nicely.. I enjoy all the people on here and the info a picts. Thank you all for making the hobby more intriguing for all.rcawhale:



You can't hardly see the intake tube now. Plants are filling in.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

one of my Apongetons were putting out a steady bubble per second the other day; I though it was the coolest thing I've ever seen


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

O2 is actually a waste product of photosysnthesis and the stuff must be discharged quickly or the photosysnthesis process breaks down. In slower photosynthesis, the O2 dissolves directly in the water and you never see it.
H2O + CO2 + Sunlight = Sugar + O2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I see your bubbles. Nice work! That is called pearling; when the plant is putting out so much oxygen that gas bubbles "pearl" on the surface of the leaves. It means your plants are VERY healthy, although as jr mentioned, if it looks like they're "leaking" bubbles, that's a bad sign.
> 
> I've only achieved pearling with some riccia I have free-floating in the water. It hangs out right on the surface right under my 48W T5HO light, so I know immediately from the fact that only the riccia pearls that the rest of my plants need more light (it's a tall tank, so it makes sense to me).


+1


----------

